# New High Tea Collection By Butter London



## Geek2 (Feb 15, 2015)

Butter London has a new collection out called High Tea. The colors are nice for spring although I have similar colors from other brands. 

Here is more info on the shades:

Ruby Murray: Opaque, Deep Berry Creme
High Tea: Opaque, Nude Creme
Tiddly: Opaque, Melon Creme
Green Fairy - SET EXCLUSIVE: Opaque, Mint Creme


----------

